# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Компьютер перезагружается

## juk_vasilev

Доброго времени суток, господа. В общем, ситуация следующая: есть компьютер (проц AMD Phenom 9750 Quad-Core Processor 2411 MHz, мама Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5, 2Гб оперативки, видюха nVidia GeForce 8800 GT 512Мб, вся эта радость под управлением Win Vista 64-bit). Происходит с ним следующее: раз на раз не приходится, но с завидной регулярностью в играх бывают самопроизвольные перезагрузки, при попытках установки игр бывает то же самое. Если просто работать (в интернете, скажем), такого не происходит никогда.
Иногда после перезагрузки, комп доходит до момента Winlogon'а и перезагружается. Вирусни быть не может - система голая, только что установлена.
Пробовал ставить Win XP 64-bit, там то же самое, синий экран смерти при перезагрузке в момент Winlogon'а выдаёт ошибку 0х000000FC.
В связи с проблемами в играх уже грешил на видео-карту, но вникнуть в суть проблемы так и не смог((

Подскажите что-нибудь, пожалуйста!
Спасибо.

----------


## Terror

Это проблема AMD и плат Gigabyte. Попробуй скачать новую прошиву на BIOS

----------


## PaCh

А вы, уважаемые, о перегреве не подумали? juk_vasilev, поставь CPUCool, отличная программа! Там она тебе покажет что нагревается  больше нужного. Если ты в компе ламер то проще Everest поставить. Результаты выложи.

----------


## Shot

Перегрев это самое вероятное. Потому что ежель при небольшой активности машина работает, значит с платой все в порядке. поддерживаю PaChа

----------


## juk_vasilev

Уважаемые PaCH и Shot!
Ламер - не ламер, а перегрев был первым, о чём я подумал - проверял Everest'ом, он говорит, что всё в порядке, на ощупь радиаторы у кулеров процессора и GPU еле тёплые, система охлаждения стоит будьте-нате. До перепрошивки биоса ещё не дошли руки, сделаю - отпишусь!
CPUCool тоже попробую, спасибо!

_Добавлено через 4 часа 58 минут 23 секунды_
ну CPUCool выдал много чего, настораживает только один параметр: Темп 3 87 градусов. Беда в том, что а) в биосе таких цифр в разделе PC Health Status нет, так что б) не понятно, а температуру чего он, собственно, так мерил?

правдв, обнаружилось следующее: при проверке Everest System Stability Test, процессор был загружен на 100%, после чего незамедлительно перезагрузился комп. Идеи?))

----------


## rumtab

http://foxter.ru/archive/index.php/t-5630.html

и 

http://forum.crossnet.ru/archive/index.php/t-4457.html


Кстати, кто тебе гарантирует, что на голой, только что установленной Винде не может быть вирусов? Не забывай про сам жесткий диск.

----------


## juk_vasilev

Всё, конечно, может быть, но системный диск был только что отформатированный, а в том, что на несистемном нет вирусов я уверен на 99%. Учитывая показания Everest и CPUCool, в перегрев процессора я всё-таки верю больше, чем в вирусы.

----------


## PaCh

juk_vasilev, CPUCool показывает параметров больше чем ваш Everest. Там надо интуитивно додуматься что есть что и проименовать. К примеру если температура резко прыгает, а в "тежелых" приложениях высоко поднимается - это процессор. Если же медленно набирает "обороты" то скорее всего видеокарта. В вашем случае - 87 градусов вероятнее всего что - это видеокарта. Процессоры на стационарнхых компах редко работают при такой температуре. Чипсет тоже, тем более ЖД. Остается ГП.

----------


## juk_vasilev

To PaCh:
обороты вобще фактически не набирает - температура колеблется в пределах 82-87 градусов. Проверить на совсем холодный комп, какие показания тогда - возможности пока не было. 
Просто такая ещё вещь: CPUCool - утилита интеловская, а проц стоит AMDшный, не могут ли какие-нибудь показания быть глюками вообще в принципе?

И ещё одна мысль: поставил в EseaTune пороговую температуру процессора на 70, запустил эверестовский стабилити тест - комп вылетел секунд через 5 после полной загрузки, но температура проца на тот момен была 53 градуса - значит, не в нём дело. 
Тогда остаются 2 возможные причины: видюха и оперативка. Что до видюхи, то она на ощупь  соответствует 55 градусам, которые ей приписывает Эверест, это раз, комп иногда вылетает при малой загруженности видеокарты - при установке игры, скажем, это два. 
Так вот вопрос: а не умеет ли  CPUCool мерить температуру оперативки и не она ли это случаем равна 87 градусам? О_о
Просто она реально довольно горячая, если потрогать.

----------


## PaCh

Ну процессор набирает температуру очень быстро. Ему ничего не мешало с 53* набрать 70* за 5 секунд. А видюха, скорее всего, тут ни при чем, раз у нее температура 55*, почти как у меня.
В оперативной памяти датчиков температуры как таковых не имеется, поэтому мерить нужно в прямом смысле этого слова "вручную". У меня проблем с ней не было никогда (тьфу - тьфу) если ее потрогать то на ощупь оператива не горячее 36,6* :) В принципе, можно купить радиаторы на оперативку (если она действительно того стоит), но я думаю причина все таки в процессоре.
Назовите точную модель вашего процессора. И я посмотрю ее критическую температуру. Возможно, что ваш процессор из тех которые работают при температуре 100*...

----------


## juk_vasilev

не, 53* было в момент выключения)
процессор AMD Phenom X4 9750 2.4GHz 2048k Socket AM2 BOX 125W.
ну хорошо, допустим, это проц так себя плохо ведёт, и что тогда делать? поднимать обороты кулера? :) просто у него система охлаждения итак весьма крутая, термопасту я менял буквально вчера.

Перепрошивка биоса ,как и следовало ожидать, не помогла.

----------


## PaCh

Я считаю, все таки виновником является процессор, т.к. температура процессора при входе в программу устанавливается и не обновляется автоматически! Поэтому, зайдя туда, вы посмотрели на температуру, удостоверились что все хорошо, запустили тест температура "взлетела" т.к., еще повторюсь, он не обновляет температуру (ИМХО). Попробуйте сделать тоже самое, но запустив тест, сразу же нажмите на кнопку "обновить" в окне Евереста, где отображается температура (советую сначала ее отыскать, а то потом 5-ти секунд может не хватить после запуска теста).
P.S. напишите еще модель вашего "крутого" куллера, может он слабоват...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_
Вообще напишите № ICQ так быстее решим проблему :)

----------


## juk_vasilev

Кулер Zalman CNPS9500 AM2
Про температуру Вы меня явно не поняли: одновременно со стабилити тестом был запущен либо CPUCool, либо EasyTune, они обновляют показания о температуре в режиме реального времени, вот в них температура на момент выключения была порядка 53*.
В CPUCool особенно наглядно видно скачок температуры в момент теста.

----------


## PaCh

Ну попробуйте еще посмотреть в BIOS'e какая там критическая температура выставлена? Не рекомендую для этого процессора ставить критическую температуру выше 70* (это критическая температура для этого Phenom'a). К примеру, если у вас стоит критическая температура 50*, просто измените ее на 60*. Я так на моем старом компьютере делал в принципе помогло...
Так же рекомендую включить функцию Cool&Quiet так же в Windows установить минимальную загруженность процессора 0%, а максимальную 100% (это в настройках электропитания, но только в Vista или Vienna! в XP не знаю что и как..).

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 8 секунд_
После этих манипуляций мой новый компьютер в простое не греется выше 30*. А в играх выше 50*.

----------


## juk_vasilev

В BIOS критическая температура вообще не была выставлена, в EasyTune поднял её с 60 до 70, Cool&Quiet была включена автоматически, загрузка проца максимальная уже стояла 100%, минимальная была 5%, это исправил, но всё это, увы, как мёртвому припарки - комп вылетает при процессоре температурой 53* и загрузке 60% :(

наверное, дело всё-таки не в нём...
попробую варианты с другой конфигурацией какой-нибудь.

----------


## PaCh

Мда, у вас экзотический, судя по-всему, случай, по мне так, лучше все своими глазами посмотреть. Вам я могу посоветовать, если не получится своими силами выяснить неисправность - попросить помощи у местного "кулибина". А если компьютеру больше 4-х лет то можно смело продать его на местной барахолке, хотя врядли с таким процем он настолько стар...

----------


## Alkogolik

Здравствуйте. буду краток. проблема такая же:Phenom 9750 с хорошим медным охложденим... тестил Еверестом и после полторы минуты нагрузки выдал температуру ядер по 88 гр-в....почитал тему, но так и не понял нормально это или нет?

----------


## PaCh

Для вашего процессора критическая температура колеблется около 70*С, и интересно что за охлаждение, для него лучше подошли бы тепловые трубки. Возможно температура определилась не правильно т.к. при температуре выше 70* он в принципе должен сгореть.

----------


## Alkogolik

т.е. можно списывать это на кривые датчики, т.к. в разных ПО показывают одинаковую температуру?

----------


## PaCh

вот почитайте http://www.riddik.net/publ/1-2-1-25 может дело в этом. если новый то лучше позвонит в СЦ

_Добавлено через 47 секунд_
возможно также что охлаждение плохое

----------


## Alkogolik

спасибо. Охлаждение кстати аналогичное. Из поста № 55 понял, что стоит выдохнуть и спокойно работать дальше. ах да, процу около года, к сожалению не знаю какую температуру он выдавал с "нуля"...

----------


## juk_vasilev

2 *Alkogolik* : нет, это не нормально!
У меня проблема, в общем, приктически решилась снижением напряжения на процессоре с 1,25 до 1,12V. Производительности проц не потерял, но комп вылетать почти перестал. Попробуйте, вдруг поможет!

----------

